# Remote controlled mojo critter



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI,

has any of you electronic Wizards tried this yet??

Just a thought (would be nice)..

Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a mojo, not remote controlled though. I like it, as it gives them a focal point. No degree in Wizardry is required.


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI Don,

Nice reply...

Joseph


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sorry Buddy I don't have one but I do use a outfox woodpecker---sometimes a decoy is the advanage you need---------------sb*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Love my decoys, there deadly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So far just a Jack in the Box...it is a bit to carry but it can be controlled

Welcome Joseph


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wouldn't be too difficult if you wired it to a caller with a relayed output for that kind of thing. You could break one lead of power and route it thru the callers relay using any number of configurations / connector. Then just leave the mojo set to on at all times, and it would not activate without the continuity provided by the callers relay.

I personally have no use for such a thing or it might be worth trying. The mojo seems to have good battery life for me. I wish I could say the same about the mojo puppy.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Wouldn't be too difficult if you wired it to a caller with a relayed output for that kind of thing. You could break one lead of power and route it thru the callers relay using any number of configurations / connector. Then just leave the mojo set to on at all times, and it would not activate without the continuity provided by the callers relay.
> 
> I personally have no use for such a thing or it might be worth trying. The mojo seems to have good battery life for me. I wish I could say the same about the mojo puppy.


What a nurd!!!!! LOL J/K Chris. After spending the coin on the GX7 Im not relaying nothing to that bad boy, way to expensive to risk it lol..


----------

